# 12" junction in steel studs



## Synchronize (Jan 8, 2013)

So, I'm not an electrician per se... I'm a stage lighting contractor.

I'm installing new lighting and audio control system in a school auditorium. The school just built a new control room in the back of the auditorium and we're still working with an open stud wall. Steel studs, 16" on center--ultimately I'm trying to figure out how to install this: http://whirlwindusa.com/catalog/pan...t-pending-flush-mount-or-surface-mount-wall-f

I need to put a 12x12x4 backbox recessed in the stud wall, but I don't know the proper way to fasten it to the studs. A few hours on google turned up nothing... We've done these in brick and mortar before, and that's much easier... If anybody could point me in the right direction, I would appreciate it.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Grab some scrap studs and frame.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

There are 2 kits- One is a retro kit and the other is a new construction kit. Make sure you get the correct one. I have no idea how deep the unit is so if you need a 12x12 board then you can span the studs and put screws in from both sides to hold the wood.

Be careful because standard wood may not be allowed so you may need to get fire retardant wood.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Glue


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Look at what the electricians did and copy it


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Take the EC to lunch.... tell him he owes you a favor.
Everyone wins


----------



## Synchronize (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. The electrician happened to be on site yesterday so I followed Celtic's advise.


----------

